# Fav current UK figure/physique



## xtremebelief (Jan 30, 2010)

Which figure/physique of the opposite sex do you admire, taking into account current UK figure athletes/bodybuilders?

I think Lisa Cross is looking amazing at the moment. Big, strong and ripped, she's got to be a strong contender to win Miss O one day.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

She is impressively built.

My own personal view is that the above isn't particularly feminine - but that's my view and others may find her very feminine.

I prefer a more natural look - even if they are not natural and I guess that maybe means something a bit softer than the above. I like bums and boobs - a bit of shape!!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Her legs are small tho. She should work on them more.layball:


----------



## JimmyConway (Jan 31, 2010)

xtremebelief said:


> Which figure/physique of the opposite sex do you admire, taking into account current UK figure athletes/bodybuilders?
> 
> I think Lisa Cross is looking amazing at the moment. Big, strong and ripped, she's got to be a strong contender to win Miss O one day.


Wow Lisa looks incredible, thick, full and dry. Very fem too.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I prefer panthers figure. Would you agree Phil. lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

for me it has to be our own Betty Boo (Rachael Grice) nice mix of muscle and femininity


----------



## JimmyConway (Jan 31, 2010)

London1976 said:


> Theres nothing feminine about her at all. Would you want to sleep with her.lol


Compared to some other heavily built girls, she looks a little less like Peter Beardsley!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

London, please think before you type or you'll get banned again.


----------



## xtremebelief (Jan 30, 2010)

PScarb said:


> for me it has to be our own Betty Boo (Rachael Grice) nice mix of muscle and femininity


Rachael does have a good mix of muscle of grace. I know that everyone is different, but I tend to prefer more built women.

I think that Lisa does look feminine as in her pictures, she always has gorgeous hair and make-up.

Another UK female bodybuilder who deserves a mention is Sharon Madderson. I was impressed with this clip as she puts 100% in her workouts and has developed incredible size and strength naturally.

[ame]





[/ame]


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Extreme said:


> London, please think before you type or you'll get banned again.


Banned for saying what Extreme. May be i should just keep my big mouth shut. I just said she aint my cup of tea.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

xtremebelief, I didn't think you were meant to role your shoulders when doing shrugs :S


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Think before you type something along the lines of your post which I removed, we have some very good female bodybuilders on here who I would not want offended because someone thinks they are being funny.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

xtremebelief said:


> Which figure/physique of the opposite sex do you admire, taking into account current UK figure athletes/bodybuilders?
> 
> I think Lisa Cross is looking amazing at the moment. Big, strong and ripped, she's got to be a strong contender to win Miss O one day.


i think lisa looks fab here. i know this is sitting on the fence but any women who weight trains and changes there body shape to the better while maintaining feminie features. is a good representation of this sport

xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

PScarb said:


> for me it has to be our own Betty Boo (Rachael Grice) nice mix of muscle and femininity


thank you paul it very kind of you to say so

xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

ok so how about carrying on with this thread in pictures only so if you dont like muscle you dont post??????????


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Cory Everson...I am in love with this - don't tell the wife!










Rachel McLish....










Softer than their BB comps, but still look shapely, strong and very sexy - proves in my mind that women and muscles are a perfect combination!

EDIT...isn't this supposed to be British girls? If so oooops! LOL


----------



## xtremebelief (Jan 30, 2010)

>


Louise did look amazing in her recent LA Muscle TV programme.

I wish more UK based female figure/physique competitors would have the ambition to compete on the world stage like Lisa and Louise. The talent is out there.


----------



## JimmyConway (Jan 31, 2010)

> i think lisa looks fab here. i know this is sitting on the fence but any women who weight trains and changes there body shape to the better while maintaining feminie features. is a good representation of this sport
> 
> xx


Hi bettyboo where can I see some photos of you to drool over?


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

JimmyConway said:


> Hi bettyboo where can I see some photos of you to drool over?


Rachael Grice - Miss Universe

you might want to get a cloth, ive heard liquid and computers dont go together!!

xx


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm going for Rachael, love the pic in the gym with the high heels on. :becky:

(appologies if I came accross at all pervy in the comment above, this was in no way meant to be so, just appreciation of some serious dedication.)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

xtremebelief said:


> Louise did look amazing in her recent LA Muscle TV programme.
> 
> I wish more UK based female figure/physique competitors would have the ambition to compete on the world stage like Lisa and Louise. The talent is out there.


to be fair most uk female competitors do have the ambition to compete on the world stage.....Zee did last year and is doing the Arnold in March, both Rachael and Malika have many times.....having the ambition is one thing having the backing or the funds is another


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

' said:


> Rachael Grice - Miss Universe
> 
> you might want to get a cloth' date=' ive heard liquid and computers dont go together!!
> 
> ...


----------



## brawn1466867977 (Oct 19, 2009)

~The beautiful blond Louise dubbed Britain's best build woman by LA Muscle TV (not sure if I agree with than but....) Is what I class as perfect but I think Rachelle is also very sexy and much better built obviously.

There was a blond lass who came 2nd in her class at the NABBA Universe last year who also had an amazing balance and was hotter than a stag weekend in Ibiza!


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

The subject of LA muscle athletes - I prefer Caroline Pearce's look than the previous poster's.



















I think for her very small structure she has a nice balance.

However my fave UK female figure has to be my belong to my wife! - 5' 10" 12 and half stone and has the best developed abs of anyone I know.....grrr me included!


----------



## xtremebelief (Jan 30, 2010)

PScarb said:


> to be fair most uk female competitors do have the ambition to compete on the world stage.....Zee did last year and is doing the Arnold in March, both Rachael and Malika have many times.....having the ambition is one thing having the backing or the funds is another


That's understandable. Do you mean taking into account travel expenses and hotels or does it cost a lot to enter? Are their opportunities for bodybuilders to get endorsements which will help with funds?


----------



## xtremebelief (Jan 30, 2010)

Another female bodybuilder who is definitely worth a mention is Carmen Knights. She's really packed on the muscle in just a few years.

An example of hard work and determination to succeed.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

I prefer her figure look than the one on the right - her shoulders look almost cartoon-ish, though I suspect it's probably the angle of the photo or something that makes them look that way.

I appreciate female muscularity but just like in my male bodybuilding idols they are people who have balance and symmetry and not just hulking size.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

xtremebelief said:


> That's understandable. Do you mean taking into account travel expenses and hotels or does it cost a lot to enter? Are their opportunities for bodybuilders to get endorsements which will help with funds?


hiya

it doesnt really cost anything to enter a show, i think i did once get an invite to do a show where i had to pay butb there was also good prise money in this show. GFor me its always been the expense of taking time off work i have my own bussiness so not only would i loose money by not been there i would have to pay someone else. most federations do help with travel and hotel but it is just a 'help'. Most competitors are sponsor which is a great help

xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

London1976 said:


> WOW, damn my laptop is broken now lol lol :becky::tongue1: very nice rachael


;-)  xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

Phill said:


> However my fave UK female figure has to be my belong to my wife! - 5' 10" 12 and half stone and has the best developed abs of anyone I know.....grrr me included!


we want pictures, we want pictures

xxx


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

I don't have any....not that's suitable for a family friendly internet forum anyway LOL

We are going on holiday in a few weeks - could be a good opportunity to get some then when in a bikini eh?

PS - her in the bikini, not me!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

post em up at my place we have no such limitations hehe

thats a general invite to all :becky:


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

If it helps I can review any photos for suitability purposes. Part of my ongoing charity work of course. :nod:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

and of course in the interests of science!

for err research purposes.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

xtremebelief said:


> That's understandable. Do you mean taking into account travel expenses and hotels or does it cost a lot to enter? Are their opportunities for bodybuilders to get endorsements which will help with funds?


well normally the world stage is out of this country(apart from universe which is held in the UK) so to find the money for travel, hotels,food etc can be tough add to that loss of income from day job child care etc and you have the reasons to why some cannot do it.....there are some that have backing from sponsors but not all....


----------



## Perry Extremist (Dec 4, 2008)

Remember we do an extreme sport and in this case Lisa excells in it , the picture of her is bang on and look at the work effort gone into this . Can she get better? where she stands now is an achievment on its own.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Perry Extremist said:


> Remember we do an extreme sport and in this case Lisa excells in it , the picture of her is bang on and look at the work effort gone into this . Can she get better? where she stands now is an achievment on its own.


but we are talking about what is everyones favourite look is, Lisa's look is not to everyones taste......as i agree it is an exstreme sport all you have to do is look at the extreme condition both Rachael and Malika acheive when they step on stage......


----------



## Perry Extremist (Dec 4, 2008)

PScarb said:


> but we are talking about what is everyones favourite look is, Lisa's look is not to everyones taste......as i agree it is an exstreme sport all you have to do is look at the extreme condition both Rachael and Malika acheive when they step on stage......


Hi Paul , Was not taking any thing away from our girls , again Rachel and Malika are world class ,and they have got the t shirts to prove it. Being dead honest I think the Extreme Ladies team pound for pound rate better than our guys team.


----------



## Jayo X (Mar 9, 2010)

I definitely just prefer a moderately athletic look with at least some curves left! Although some of the MMA ladies have great physiques...


----------

